# Store Dark Imperium Death Guard Demo Army [Completed]



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I have agreed to do demo games at the new local store with the Dark Imperium set. I also have agreed to paint the Death Guard side of the set. Today I swung by the store to pick up the models, I was thinking that they would be still on the sprue.










Excitement the minis have been assembled! 










Then I look closer......










ZOMGZOR MOLD LINES AND SPRUE CHUNKS!!!!










Looking over the models I nodded to myself....










So the goal is to get these done before the end of the month, the first demo game will be the first Sunday of December. I plan to paint them in one of the non green warband schemes. One of the yellowish with aged metal choices. I am debating what color to do the Pox Walker skintones in at the moment. I might do two different skintones for the two units so they are easier to tell apart. 

Will post post progress pics tomorrow, the plan is to get most of the sprue chunks and mold lines off of them today.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Good luck. Note, those models are going to be seeing a lot more use than normal. If you're going for something better than the usual quick-and-dirty of store models, make sure to be done painting with time left to varnish them.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah its going to be a simple paint with a heavy sealant, I am assuming my preschooler will be handling them.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Armour done on the bell dude, Mr fart hand, and the plague marines. Now to do all the griblies on them.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pic spam incoming....

These guys are done other than some base cleanup










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pox walker air brush work done. I primed black with a overhead white highlight. Then I used a brighter purple as the undertone on a unit of 10. I then spot highlighted with a green. On the other unit of 10 I reversed the order of purple/green. 

Next step is to paint all the 'gear' on both units the same. If I am thinking right it will tie them together but still have enough difference due to the reverse skin tones to tell each unit apart in a pile.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I feel your pain on the poxwalkers. They're a monumental pain in the ass to paint and they're so detailed that it's easy to get bogged down working on them. Reversing the color schemes like that and just airbrushing most of it definitely works, though!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The airbrush attempt was a bit too lacking in regards to detail. So I drybrushed then washed them. 

Will go over some of the boils when I do fine detail like eyes to make them stand out more.

These models are really detailed for such a simple unit. Not sure if I should try to brighten them some or not. Having them muted seems to make the marines stand out more.

Blocking in the none flesh bits, will wash them all at once and then spot highlight. I think I am done for tonight though. Might finish them tomorrow.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I painted 32 walkers in one go, and they drove me mental until the detail started emerging. By the time I was done with them I loved them. I just washed over a white basecoat though, which proved to be both quick and effective. These guys are shaping up nicely though.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Busy work schedule, video games being interesting, and my neck having issues (causes carpel tunnel like symptoms when out due to a bone spur pressing on the nerve cluster leading to my arms) have caused this project to sit.

Did some work on them today though. I highlighted the boils with Pallid Wych Flesh then washed them with Baal Red. Also did a base coat of Leather Brown on all the horns. Took Uniform Grey to all the future metallic parts. Then my hands started to bother me too much so I stopped. I have a chriopractor visit tomorrow after work so that hopefully will fix the issues there.

Want to try and get these guys, the Lord and the Foetid complete by the end of the week.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pox walkers are done. There could be a lot more done to them but at a certain point you just have to stop when they are this detailed and your just shooting to get them on the table. I left the bases with the overspray colours from the airbrush. It helps tell the two units apart more. The skin tone difference was not as pronounced as I wanted.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Blah not going to get theses last 2 models done tonight. Was attempting to finish the set since I have a game at the store tomorrow. Going to airbrush another coat of wash onto them then let them dry. overnight









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

After a very long bout of procrastination they are done and in thier box to go back to the store. 

Now the debate is if I attempt to power thru the rest of my Raptors before the 1500 pt tourney the store has on March 3rd.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

